# emersed anubias



## Ownager2004 (Apr 18, 2006)

I have 3 anubias that I moved into a 1 gallon "paludrium" because I didn't like the look in my tank. One is a barteri, one is a nana, and I cant really tell with the other... it almost looks like the "marble" in the plantfinder. In their new home there is just enough water to completely cover the rhizome. I have a lid on the tank and a 25 watt CF right over top. Some of the leaves are looking good and some not so good. Oh, also there is a 1/2" of potting soil covered by 1" of gravel for substrate.

Anyways, I was wondering how far can anubias go emersed? Can I eventually grow them in a pot open to the air and in normal potting soil? If so, how do you plant them and care for them? and when is a good time to move them from paludrium to pot? Ive been looking for info on this and so far have came up with mixed results.

Thanks for reading my novel


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

The answer is yes, but you need to let them adapt. The process is to let to slowly move them from a high humidity environment into a low one. I would suggest that you would always need a very wet media to have the roots in. At least, that's how I've done it.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Anubias always looks nice in any tank!!! It even goes well in a Rift Lake tank!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I have the same question.. I've tried growing it emersed with no luck... The leaves always die off.. It has to be really humid I guess.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

The best method I've done with growing any "aquarium" plant immersed and open to the room is to plant the plant in a "violet" pot (available at the Home Depot) They are essentially one porous pot inside another nonporous pot filled with water. This keeps the soil nicely wet and humidity near the plant high.


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Ownager2004 said:


> Anyways, I was wondering how far can anubias go emersed? Can I eventually grow them in a pot open to the air and in normal potting soil?


*Ownager2004:*Sure you can, take a look to some of my emmersed Anubias...

Anubias congencis









Anubias gracilis









Anubias heterophyla









Anubias lanceolata "Lucanas"









Anubias "odorata"









Just keep the humid very high, and use a poor soil, remember do not put the ryzome under the soil.


----------

